# Suspicious Husband



## Isshecheating (Jan 29, 2019)

Hi,
I am new to posting, although I have been reading TAM for several months. I have concerns about my wife. I will share in the appropriate forum.


----------



## Mr.Married (Feb 21, 2018)

Howdy and sorry you find yourself here. If you have been reading TAM for a while as you say then I guess you have an idea of how these things
usually go.

That tingling spider man sense means something ...... it always does.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Isshecheating said:


> Hi,
> I am new to posting, although I have been reading TAM for several months. I have concerns about my wife. I will share in the appropriate forum.


Welcome. I hope you are wrong about her. But we are here for you, either way.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

What are your specific suspicions? Has she ever cheated before? Have either of you ever cheated? I'm sorry you are having to worry about this. Like Matt, I hope you are wrong, but sadly, that isn't usually the case.


----------

